# Rear quarter window sash install



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

When installing a new chrome sash channel on the rear window (hardtop), do you just seat the channel over the window and the seal? Or, are you supposed to use some kind of lubricant or sealant between the window/seal and/or the channel/seal? Thanks.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Windex is fine for the slide on , then will dry and be tight , do not use soap or any lube / oil


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

So just spray a bit of windex on the window and the U channel seal, then tap on the sash channel? Thanks!


----------

